# ROH & NJPW Joint Shows Thread



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Last year War of the Worlds got the better show but what is confusing is that it is coming before the Global Wars show so I'm not entirely sure at the moment. I am going to the second day of Global Wars so either way Ill enjoy seeing the NJPW guys and a handful of the ROH guys.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't wait for these shows, hoping to see Kyle O'Reilly vs Shibata, Roderick Strong vs Okada and maybe Jay Briscoe vs Nakamura


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

War of the Worlds and Global Wars. :mark: Gonna be the best ROH shows of the year. 

My man @TJQ's gotta make the trip to Toronto for the latter.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm tight that they're not coming to New York. Fuck you, Philly. :bo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:mark: Cant wait to see these. I loved Global Wars and War of the Worlds. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Much like last year, I expect them to be safe in their match making. I don't expect Jay Briscoe to face any of their top talent in a singles match. They'll probably book Tanahashi vs. Taven or Okada vs. Bennett or something. Those matches would probably end up being solid, but I think you know what I'm getting at here. 

Roderick Strong MUST face everyone they bring in. I want singles vs. Tanahashi, Okada, Nakamura, and Ibushi (hoping they bring him in) on every night. :lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Call me crazy, but War of the Worlds was my favourite wrestling event last year.

If I can see Okada/Roddy and Jay/Nakamura I'd be pretty happy tbh. Maybe Ibushi/ACH and does anyone know the latest on AEP's injury? I'd would love to see AEP/Tanahashi. 

Meh, I have weird dream matches lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This should be fun! I saw last year's War of the Worlds and got a kick out of it, so here's hoping for some strong material.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Call me crazy, but War of the Worlds was my favourite wrestling event last year.
> 
> If I can see Okada/Roddy and Jay/Nakamura I'd be pretty happy tbh. Maybe Ibushi/ACH and does anyone know the latest on AEP's injury? I'd would love to see AEP/Tanahashi.
> 
> Meh, I have weird dream matches lol.


Alberto's fine now as far as my knowledge goes. He just worked against Brian Cage in Mexico and he's booked in a 6-man for the ROH TV Tapings this weekend, so he should be near 100%. Only thing is, idk if ROH will be booking him anymore after this weekend. They have a show on the 25th that he won't be on (as of right now). I guess time will tell.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I convinced myself I was "done" traveling out of state for wrestling after getting back from Mania and being beyond exhausted, but not even a day after I got home I bought tickets to the first night of WotW. I'm looking to get tix for the other night, but considering I was willing to fly to fucking Japan for Wrestle Kingdom in a few years -- the very least I could do now is drive the 9hrs to Philly and witness NJPW any way I can live. 

I have to credit last year's show for getting me into the product (at least exposing me to it). I had no idea who the Japanese talent were on the first watch, but I knew it was important. Months later after I watched WK9 and got a NJPW World sub, I went back and watched WotW. Fucking balls... I gotta see this live. 

Nakamura isn't even announced yet, but Tanahashi and Okada sold me. I would love to see Goto and Shibata as well! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Liger was announced for the shows today. I can see him working ACH, Sydal, or Alexander.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

So wish these were available on iPPV like last year, maybe they will surprise us.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Hate it when NJPW slums it with that rinky dink shithole where they can't even light the damn ring right and I miss a bunch of highspots because the guys running the cameras seem to have Parkinsons infront of lucky to be 700 neckbeards.

They can rent out real buildings if they wanted to.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd get a hard on for a Alberto/Okada pairing only if it was for a big NJPW show where Del Rio gets to come out in a Honda NSX and Okada rides a mastadon.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

captainzombie said:


> So wish these were available on iPPV like last year, maybe they will surprise us.


Wait, we aren't going to be able to order these shows? And people act like ROH isn't an indie.


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

i sat 5th row at war of the worlds last year, easily the best wrestling experience ive ever had.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

And your NEW Ring of Honor World Champion... Shinskay Nahk A MOOORAH!!!!!!!!!!




Yeah I can dream...


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

Where's Nakamura?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ddan said:


> Where's Nakamura?


NJPW?


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

Obvious.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ddan said:


> Obvious.


So your point is...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will have to check out one of these shows.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll be front row for both nights of war of the world's, can't wait!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wanna see Nakamura, Ibushi & Omega on these shows.


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> So your point is...


I wanna see Nakamura on ROH/NJPW shows :grin2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Row 5 at Global Wars Night 2 CANT WAIT :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's a pleasant surprise! (they made a typo on the poster but they're fixing it now I believe)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think this is more of a "me" problem but I can't view any of the images that you post.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Have any of you guys heard any news about Adam Cole being back for these? It'd be such a shame if he wasn't.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think this is more of a "me" problem but I can't view any of the images that you post.


Huh, that's strange. Well today's announcement was that Tetsuya Naito will be on all 4 shows. This may be his first trip to the United States. He's the type of guy I could see putting over Lethal or Briscoe in Title matches. I also wanna see him face Strong (like everyone else on this tour )

So far announced for the show are Tanahashi, Okada, Liger, & Naito.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

No disrepsect, but I think NJPW views the ROH belt only a little higher than the IWGP Jr belt... Last year they had Liger wrestle for it. Now I know how big Liger is in the States, but he is an afterthought in Japan at the moment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Here's a pleasant surprise! (they made a typo on the poster but they're fixing it now I believe)


>Natio


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lariatoh! said:


> No disrepsect, but I think NJPW views the ROH belt only a little higher than the IWGP Jr belt... Last year they had Liger wrestle for it. Now I know how big Liger is in the States, but he is an afterthought in Japan at the moment.


Oh I completely understand. I'm just saying I think Naito is coming in and being in the spot that KUSHIDA was in last year (maybe a little higher but you know what I mean). If Briscoe or Lethal defend their belts against anyone that's been listed so far, I think it would be Naito. No chance in hell that Okada or Tanahashi puts them over.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Uhm...Any of you see any NJPW guy taking the belt ala Morishima? Naito would be a great champion for ROH and I think he won't be much used in NJPW this year.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Okada is cool at least.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Uhm...Any of you see any NJPW guy taking the belt ala Morishima? Naito would be a great champion for ROH and I think he won't be much used in NJPW this year.


If Jay Briscoe wasn't champ I could see there being a sliver of a chance, but I can't see them wasting Jay's long ass undefeated streak on an opponent with no build that isn't on PPV. 

Even if they DID pull it off, I think it would have to be a monster heel. Naito or no one else fits the bill right now. Fale is the only person like that on the roster, but no one wants to see that. 

Hopefully they can use these shows to plant the seeds of Briscoe/Styles at Best in the World. When's the last time AJ was beaten in ROH? Has he ever been since he came back over a year ago? ROH Champ vs. IWGP Champ sounds good to me.


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

WATANABE RETURNS AT WOTW & GLOBAL WARS

The former New Japan Dojo student made his wrestling debut with the company in 2011. The young 28 year old embarked on a long tour though North America in an effort to improve his skills all over the world. He will be proud to represent New Japan Pro Wrestling on the upcoming ROH shows.

Over the last year, Watanabe became a familiar face to Ring of Honor fans. Now he's returning to further test himself against the stars of ROH! Watanabe has made it known that he will fight anyone in Ring of Honor. Will we see him seek revenge against some of his past opponents? You don't want to miss the return of Takaaki Watanabe on all four epic events!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Never seen a single thing from Watanabe. :lol


----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)

I'll be at the May 13th Philly show. :y2j


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant wait to see the vids from these shows!! :mark:


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

RoH and NJPW again. I`ll spend next months fapping.


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kushida is an ok addition, but THIS IS JUST :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looked like they saved the best for last!

EDIT: Wowwww bud, it's fake? Not cool.


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

Srdjan99 said:


> Kushida is an ok addition, but THIS IS JUST :mark:


... fake :grin2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Still thinking they're saving Nakamura for last. But for now:


----------



## ddan (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, Srdjan was right.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Still thinking they're saving Nakamura for last. But for now:


Considering these images are the exact same images that were hacked/leaked, Nakamura will be at the shows.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Has Styles been confirmed yet?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

AJ will be there he won't get announced with the Japanese talent 

http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/d...atured_photo_full_news_node/njpw8nakamura.jpg

There setup is very easy to figure out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Considering these images are the exact same images that were hacked/leaked, Nakamura will be at the shows.


No Nakamura, no peace!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd like to have seen Jay Briscoe fight Tanahashi in a Champion vs Champion match but Styles is champ so that doesn't work.

Not a long-time fan so I don't necessarily get how the two night structure's gonna work. I'm guessing the ROH World Title match will main event one night and the IWGP Heavyweight Title match is gonna main event the next.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Briscoe has an opportunity to make his title reign historic if he defends successfully against Nakamura, Takahashi, Okada, and Naito on these shows. That's what I would like to see.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

hgr423 said:


> Briscoe has an opportunity to make his title reign historic if he defends successfully against Nakamura, Takahashi, Okada, and Naito on these shows. That's what I would like to see.


Four title matches in two days? I would bet against it.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Four title matches in two days? I would bet against it.


There're four shows.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I really only see Jay having one defense at the most. The Philly shows will probably feature a lot of tag matches (at least one of them). I can't see any of the big 3 putting Jay over so Naito will most likely get the Title match. Not interested in seeing Briscoe/Liger. 

Wondering if any other Bullet Club members will be on the show. I assumed the Young Bucks and Anderson/Gallows would get their tag title rematches (and probably win the belts back), but who knows.

Good chance we'll get ACH vs. Kushida and I want Roddy facing Naito, Tanahashi, Okada, and Nakamura on all 4 nights. That's my dream scenario.  If Alberto & Joe somehow wound up on these shows, then JESUS the possibilities. 

If AJ has an IWGP Title defense, who the hell would he face? Elgin? It wouldn't be any of the New Japan guys and I don't see anyone being credible enough for a shot on the ROH roster. Wouldn't mind seeing Daniels or O'Reilly getting a shot, but that wouldn't exactly make sense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They did indeed save the best for last!


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Jesus Christ I can't wait til the Philly shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

These shows will rock. Last year's War of the Worlds was easily the best ROH show in years. Can't wait!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nakamura is in? Killer!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ROH asked on their Facebook what matches we wanna see at these shows. The ones that got the most likes:

Briscoe vs. Styles (Champion vs. Champion)
Nakamura vs. O'Reilly
Styes vs. Alberto fro the IWGP Title
Nakamura vs. Strong
Nakamura vs. Lethal
ACH vs. Naito

No love for Tana & Okada. :lol Let's see how much they listen to the fans.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Uhm...Shinsuke Nakamura Vs Roderick Strong...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This will be AMAZING.

They also announced Lethal/Watanabe + Delirious/Gedo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Booker vs. booker. Ha, that's kinda neat. Must have a lot of tag matches in store for Night One with some of the lesser names being involved in singles. Strong vs. KUSHIDA sounds (Y)

They're making announcements for Night One throughout the whole day.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This show is looking good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Guessing the 3-way tag is non title? Don't see any mention of it on the website. But damn! Three pretty cool matches. reDRagon vs. Tanahashi & Liger looks hella fun and someone PLEASE tell Elgin to work heel and use his size to his advantage and we could have ourselves an excellent match against Naito.

The final two matches will be announced tonight during RAW. Judging by who is left, I could totally see them doing AJ Styles, Gallows, & Karl Anderson vs. Okada & The Briscoes in the main event AND Nakamura vs. ACH. That's still leaving out War Machine, Sydal, The Decade, and the two long shots (Joe & Del Rio) so who knows what we'll get! Be pretty crazy if I called both matches though.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

Great matches!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No Kenny Omega


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I only have tickets to night one since I can't take much more PTO after missing nearly a week for Mania last month lol (I also have a A+ Certification test I have to take off for and a friend's wedding in June, so sorry NJPW lol). So I'm hoping the final announced matches are pretty good! For whatever reason I have this sneaky suspicion Night 2 will be better... :/


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA is a lovely match-up. We all know Strong is at his best against smaller agile guys, and if Kush brings his fiery underdog spirit that we've seen from him in his higher profile singles matches, this could easily steal the show.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

IWGP Champion A.J. Styles vs. Adam Cole
Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada
Those are supposedly the matches that will be announced tonight.
http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ly-show?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not sure who wrote that article but those two matches would leave Anderson & Gallows off the card so I can't see them being true. We'll see!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gallows & Anderson are only booked for Toronto, from what PWInsider said the other day.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> IWGP Champion A.J. Styles vs. Adam Cole
> Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada
> Those are supposedly the matches that will be announced tonight.
> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ly-show?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


:mark::mark::mark:

Edit: Loved last year and this year will be great. I'm stoked Addiction have a match but they all up against gaijins... wish they could have taken on Tana/Liger...but reDragon is a great choice also...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Too bad that he'll probably be losing to AJ............again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cole returning to face Styles? I would love that. Their 1st match back in September was pretty great.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cole returning to face Styles?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That picture clearly looks like Shelton Benjamin. :lol If this is Cole (which it looks like it will be), this is a pretty odd way to bring him back. To lose to AJ again? Who knows. Why not just announce him to sell more tickets?



Even Flow said:


> Gallows & Anderson are only booked for Toronto, from what PWInsider said the other day.


Damn, you're right. Shit is so misleading and not direct enough at times.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, that article was right:










For some reason this match just doesn't really excite me. I feel like Okada & Nakamura are WAY above the Briscoes, but I'm sure it'll end up being good.

EDIT: Also kind of interesting that Sydal & ACH didn't make this card at all. Hope to see them in Toronto for sure.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As far as ROH goes right now nobody is above Jay Briscoe. And as far as ROH goes the Briscoes are their top tag team ever. They've been there since day 1 and have faced every indy tag team that has ever existed and beat them all. So I have no problem with the match. 2 of New Japan's biggest stars against ROH's best tag team. I like it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, that article was right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, that shit has me frothing at the mouth :homer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

******* Kung-Fu vs. Swagsuke :mark:

No Sydal?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These shows are so Epic.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

no ACH? when the card for night 2 will be announced?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


>


:xmaszayn at that main event.

@Legit BOSS, if you ever want to pop your ROH cherry, this is the show to do it for.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I want Joe vs Nakamura


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that main event will be pretty sick. It will be fun seeing Nakamura interact with The Briscoes. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The clash of cultures is what makes The Briscoes vs Okada/Nakamura so damn interesting. The look on O/N's faces when Mark busts out his janky ass Kung fu... :mark:

Can't wait to see the promo Jay cuts for the match. Man Up!


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Too bad that he'll probably be losing to AJ............again.


LOLAJWINS


has he even lost a match this year?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BryanMark said:


> LOLAJWINS
> 
> 
> has he even lost a match this year?


Well to be honest he is the IWGP Heavyweight Champion so he really shouldn't be losing. :shrug


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well to be honest he is the IWGP Heavyweight Champion so he really shouldn't be losing. :shrug


That never stopped WWE:shrug


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well to be honest he is the IWGP Heavyweight Champion so he really shouldn't be losing. :shrug


Ya. i know he hasn't dropped a match in NJ and ROH, but he won the title in Feb and haven't heard him losing anywhere (he does tons of indies too) this year


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

As far as I know, he only lost 1 tag-match at Road to Invasion Attack with Takahashi against Ibushi & Naito.
He did not take the pin.

Can't wait for the card of the 2nd show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ with that Super Saiyan booking.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

There'll probably be some interference from The Kingdom and The Bullet Club since they are feuding. Whatever.

It looks like ROH is just having AJ beat all their top guys until he's free enough to be ROH World Champion. As long as it's going somewhere (hopefully AJ winning the title), I'm ok with this.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Louaja89 said:


> That never stopped WWE:shrug


and it's a contributing factor as to why the WWE haven't created many stars recently - They act as if wins and losses mean nothing.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Flux said:


> and it's a contributing factor as to why the WWE hasn't created many stars recently - They act as if wins and losses mean nothing.


Can't disagree with you on that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Being IWGP Champ and the top heel (through his association with The Bullet Club) probably means that AJ shouldn't lose too often.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

AJ Styles is maybe the best wrestler on earth for more than a year now, so no, he doesn't need to lose, he must not lose.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

First 3 matches for night 2 announced. Gotta say that those match graphics look absolutely SICK (in a good way of course).

Kyle vs. Naito could be very good. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> :xmaszayn at that main event.
> 
> @Legit BOSS, if you ever want to pop your ROH cherry, this is the show to do it for.












*Be sure to tag me when this goes live :cudi. I'll find a stream somewhere.*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

That Naito Vs Reilly looks tasty.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Strong vs. Tanahashi

:harper


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Please tell me Strong wrestles as a heel in ROH. If he does that will be amazing. He's going to attack the back of Tanahashi and it's going to be amazing. 

Someone seriously needs to go up to Elgin and demand that he wrestle the match like a big man. If he does that he can have some awesome matches. 


On the topic of AJ losing he really shouldn't be losing many matches. New Japan is a much bigger company than anywhere else he works and he is the champion in New Japan. He has to be presented like that so he really can't go around losing matches. When someone beats AJ it's going to a big deal in Japan. If he loses matches all the time in other places it won't be as big of a deal.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Please tell me Strong wrestles as a heel in ROH. If he does that will be amazing. He's going to attack the back of Tanahashi and it's going to be amazing.
> 
> Someone seriously needs to go up to Elgin and demand that he wrestle the match like a big man. If he does that he can have some awesome matches.


I think Roddy wrestles like a face in ROH. I don't watch ROH weekly though, so I am not 100% sure.

Also I agree with you about Elgin. Him vs. Naito sounds like such a great match on paper, but it's Elgin. If he decides to go "all Elgin" in the match, it will probably suck.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

So that's another great match for Roddy's 2015 catalogue. Dude is having a tremendous year and this Tana match will just be another notch on the bedpost.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roddy turned face a couple of months ago.

But he can work that heel style if he has to. A thousand chops and backbreakers should do the trick. Especially since he's facing Tanahashi, Roddy will probably be the more dominant one in the match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark::mark::mark:


Just saw Roddy post that on twitter, I can't see this being anything less incredible. I get more and more excited for these shows with each new match that gets announced :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Just saw Roddy post that on twitter, I can't see this being anything less incredible. I get more and more excited for these shows with each new match that gets announced :mark:


Same. I loved last year's Global Wars & War of the Worlds, and these 3 shows have potential to be even better. :mark:

Also, just announced:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


>


Well this is pretty random, but I think it could be fun. Nakamura & Mark will sure have fun interactions. :lol

Prediction for N2 main event:
Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Mike Bennett).


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

TJQ said:


>


Truth's face in this picture _needs _to become a smilie on the forum :lol Looks like a lesbian Heath Slater


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well this is pretty random, but I think it could be fun. Nakamura & Mark will sure have fun interactions. :lol
> 
> Prediction for N2 main event:
> Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Mike Bennett).


I wish Nakamura had a singles match but should be a fun match

Anderson and Gallows are only in toronto

plus Jay Briscoe still needs a match and The Young Bucks


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

These matches are so hype. ROH and New Japan - two feds that actually know how to put together money matches unlike a certain other fed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

iamloco724 said:


> I wish Nakamura had a singles match but should be a fun match
> 
> Anderson and Gallows are only in toronto
> 
> plus Jay Briscoe still needs a match and The Young Bucks


I really want to see Nakamura in a singles match, as well. Him vs. O'Reilly or Fish would be great.

And since Gallows & Anderson won't be there, then my new prediction for N2 main event:
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Jay Briscoe, Cedric Alexander & ACH. :evil


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


It's about damn time he got a shot.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Now this is AWESOME. :mark: Jay is awesome, and Fish is incredibly underrated. This could be a showstealer, right here.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Now this is AWESOME. :mark: Jay is awesome, and Fish is incredibly underrated. This could be a showstealer, right here.


I don't want him to split off completely from O'Reilly, but I really LOVE both of those guys as singles wrestlers. I'd love for them to kinda take a break from the tag division at some point to get singles pushes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I don't want him to split off completely from O'Reilly, but I really LOVE both of those guys as singles wrestlers. I'd love for them to kinda take a break from the tag division at some point to get singles pushes.


I'd like to see both guys get singles pushes as well. But like you said, I don't want them to split reDRagon completely, as they are an amazing tag team. But it would be great to see them try to get some singles titles at some point, as well.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I'd like to see both guys get singles pushes as well. But like you said, I don't want them to split reDRagon completely, as they are an amazing tag team. But it would be great to see them try to get some singles titles at some point, as well.


Agreed. It would be cool to see them get another tag title run some time down the line, and after they lose the titles they can say they've done all they wanted to in that division and have a friendly departure. It would be awesome to see Fish have a full length feud with Jay Briscoe or Roddy (I think they've done some TV matches but not a feud, if I'm not mistaken) and I'd like to see O'reilly go after the TV title. Unfortunately the tag division seems pretty dependent on them so I'm not sure how long until it's strong enough to allow them to branch off for a while.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Agreed. It would be cool to see them get another tag title run some time down the line, and after they lose the titles they can say they've done all they wanted to in that division and have a friendly departure. It would be awesome to see Fish have a full length feud with Jay Briscoe or Roddy (I think they've done some TV matches but not a feud, if I'm not mistaken) and I'd like to see O'reilly go after the TV title. Unfortunately the tag division seems pretty dependent on them so I'm not sure how long until it's strong enough to allow them to branch off for a while.


A feud between Bobby & Jay would be seriously awesome. :banderas

Also you are right that ROH's tag division is pretty dependent on them, and that is one of the reasons why I was so excited to see Bobby Fish in PWG, to see him wrestle more singles matches. But he sadly only had like 3 matches and then the ROH contract thing happened.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> A feud between Bobby & Jay would be seriously awesome. :banderas
> 
> Also you are right that ROH's tag division is pretty dependent on them, and that is one of the reasons why I was so excited to see Bobby Fish in PWG, to see him wrestle more singles matches. But he sadly only had like 3 matches and then the ROH contract thing happened.


I was through the roof to see Fish in PWG, especially after his debut match was that killer opener with TJP at BOLA. Everything after that was mutli man matches/tag matches though unk3 Stupid shitty ROH and their stupid shitty contracts.

HERES TO BEING HOPEFUL FOR THE FUTURE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I was through the roof to see Fish in PWG, especially after his debut match was that killer opener with TJP at BOLA. Everything after that was mutli man matches/tag matches though unk3 Stupid shitty ROH and their stupid shitty contracts.
> 
> HERES TO BEING HOPEFUL FOR THE FUTURE.


This makes me wonder will Adam Cole actually be the "mystery opponent" for AJ Styles at night 1.. :hmm: Wouldn't sure make any sense considering that ROH now actually spoiled that he will return that weekend.

And yes that match vs. TJP. :banderas One of the best matches of the whole weekend, and that weekend was full of great matches.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> This makes me wonder will Adam Cole actually be the "mystery opponent" for AJ Styles at night 1.. :hmm: Wouldn't sure make any sense considering that ROH now actually spoiled that he will return that weekend.
> 
> And yes that match vs. TJP. :banderas One of the best matches of the whole weekend, and that weekend was full of great matches.


I saw this on twitter, presumed to be a fuck up that they deleted after they realized what they did. So take it for what you will.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I saw this on twitter, presumed to be a fuck up that they deleted after they realized what they did. So take it for what you will.


Well I am not complaining if it's happening. I loved their first match against each other.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

That Tanahashi Vs Strong will be great. And the four corner survival is ramdon but it will be lots of fun. I'm PIMPED right now.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

oh my god I am so happy I grabbed tickets for the 13th and am making the trip. Fish vs Briscoe, 4 corners, and seeing Okada... from the 3rd row. Can't wait.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I was through the roof to see Fish in PWG, especially after his debut match was that killer opener with TJP at BOLA. Everything after that was mutli man matches/tag matches though unk3 Stupid shitty ROH and their stupid shitty contracts.
> 
> HERES TO BEING HOPEFUL FOR THE FUTURE.


Adam Cole is back !!! YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm impressed by how strong these cards look. And they haven't even revealed the cards for the final 2 shows yet. 

Are these going to be on IPPV live?

Thanks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD THEY GAVE ME STRONG VS. TANAHASHI! Match of the fucking year!!! :woo:woolcockopcorn

Roderick Strong is the best wrestler IN THE WORLD right now.

The rest of the show looks random as all fuck but I'm somehow okay with it. No idea why Bobby Fish is getting a World Title shot, but I'll take it. That 4-way is about as random as random gets. I don't have much expectations for Addiction vs. Okada & Gedo, but I'll be damned if Elgin/KUSHIDA and O'Reilly/Naito don't sound excellent. I echo what was said about Elgin needing to work as a big man and definitely as a heel this week.

Why the hell did they announce Cole for this show but say that AJ is facing a mystery opponent the night before? Makes no sense if Cole is actually the one in the match.



hgr423 said:


> I'm impressed by how strong these cards look. And they haven't even revealed the cards for the final 2 shows yet.
> 
> Are these going to be on IPPV live?
> 
> Thanks.


Everyone keeps asking and ROH won't respond. My guess is that they use the footage for the TV shows because they don't have another taping scheduled for a looooooong time. But seriously, they could make SO much more money this week if they got their iPPV shit straight!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roderick Strong sounds like a Matthew McConaughey impersonator.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

got 3 spots on my dvd shelf already reserved for these dvd's (I'm assuming the tv tapings will not be put out as a dvd)


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

OMFG Roddy vs Tana :mark:


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

I could not be more excited for these cards holy shit!!!! I hope these ROH/NJPW shows continue on for many years to come. RODDY VS TANAHASHI

:dance2:dance2:dance2:dance2

i just wish these were on ippv


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some more cool as hell artwork:










I'm really starting to think that we see Briscoe vs. Styles at Best in the World... I mean, look at the title of this show, look a the artwork, then look at the title of the ppv. It all makes too much sense. haha


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

Well... I need to find a way or another to catch both night somewhere.
No way I wait 2 months to see them...

Both cards look so awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

First match announced for Global Wars. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They're not fuckin around with these rapid fire match announcements. :lol Thought it was gonna be on WOTW, but I totally called that one. Let's see if Sydal is on these shows too.

EDIT: Ok so ROH responded to someone on Facebook about Styles' mystery opponent and said it won't be against Cole because Cole is scheduled to make his return on Night 2. I mean, they could be lying, but the article says AJ will face someone "he has or has not faced before." What? hahaha. I think they fucked up on this one and just trying to save themselves.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They're not fuckin around with these rapid fire match announcements. :lol Thought it was gonna be on WOTW, but I totally called that one. Let's see if Sydal is on these shows too.


Someone on facebook asked ROH will Sydal have a match at Global Wars and ROH answered that yes he will. Wonder who it will be against.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Someone on facebook asked ROH will Sydal have a match at Global Wars and ROH answered that yes he will. Wonder who it will be against.


I could see him in a match with Kushida.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I could see him in a match with Kushida.


That would be pretty sweet. KUSHIDA is awesome, and so is Sydal. I am all for it to happen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So Tanahashi & Nakamura got their high profile singles matches taken care of. Who's getting Okada on Night 2? I say Adam Cole. Lethal needs better too. Maybe Naito? I still like the idea for a main event of AJ/Gallows/Anderson vs. Okada & The Briscoes. 

Who knows, maybe Romero & Baretta will end up on these shows! GAH, why do I have to work 10 hours today? :lol


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking at both rosters, it's actually crazy how many matches you can create and actually think "yeah, that would be pretty great." They could run 10 of these events, all with different line ups and the majority of the shows would be good. 

DREAM BOOKING~!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2nd match announced for Global Wars


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> 2nd match announced for Global Wars


Well that is the definition of RANDOM. :lol


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I was kinda hoping Sabin would somehow be involved, after he made his return a few weeks ago.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SABIN VS. KUSHIDA!!! The battle for who is Alex Shelley's best tag team partner!!!

Seriously though, these shows look like fun!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please, I hope for some type of staredown between Sabin & Shelley. 


Just a tease.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ok so ROH responded to someone on Facebook about Styles' mystery opponent and said it won't be against Cole because Cole is scheduled to make his return on Night 2. I mean, they could be lying, but the article says AJ will face someone "he has or has not faced before." What? hahaha. I think they fucked up on this one and just trying to save themselves.


Maybe it's Alberto..............


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> But seriously, they could make SO much more money this week if they got their iPPV shit straight!





> (April 22nd, 2015 – Baltimore, MD) Ring of Honor Wrestling and New Japan Pro Wrestling present GLOBAL WARS, Friday, May 15th, 2015 *LIVE* at 7:30pm from the Ted Reeve Arena in Toronto, Ontario. The iPPV will be available exclusively at ROHWRESTLING.com, and will be available for pre order on Friday, May 8th, 2015.
> 
> Ring of Honor COO, Joe Koff said: "We're very excited to once again bring this unique partnership to our great fans.”
> 
> ...



Hope they put money into it and it goes off without a hitch. Because the pitchforks will be out if this one crashes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So happy that it's gonna be a live iPPV. So much more fun to watch it live than on demand.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

edit:


























meh @ Cedric/Okada, plenty of others I'd rather see Okada go against but it could be worse. I'm sure it'll be atleast decent, if not good. Elgin/Tana doesn't interest me either, but Elgin doesn't in general. Looks like the worst show so far, this. Only match I'm looking forward to is Sabin/Kushida, and I'm sure Kingdom/LIDAL will be fun as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Of all the people they could've put Tanahashi against, they choose to put him against Elgin.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

If the Kingdom has a tag match at Global Wars , that means Cole will be in singles competition, wonder against who ?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Somewhat interesting, not the biggest Lethal fan though. GWN1 still seems pretty lacklustre to me :shrug:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Flux said:


> Somewhat interesting, not the biggest Lethal fan though. GWN1 still seems pretty lacklustre to me :shrug:


It's definitely the weakest of the announced cards so far. Only Nakamura/ACH, KUSHIDA/Sabin and Naito/Lethal look somehow appealing to me.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Toronto getting the weaker card again :fuck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ACH/Nakamura! Yes please!!!! a million times yes


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I wished they let Tomohiro Ishii and Meiyu Tag on these shows.

Shibata and Ishii kicking the shit out of ROh guys would have been fun.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Toronto getting the weaker card again :fuck


Well at least you are getting SHINSKAY in singles action. :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't wait for Nakamura to literally kill ACH.

They're gonna have to scrape ACH's body off the canvas after those godly knee strikes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These seem like fun cards overall. Here's hoping they deliver.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

10 man tag fpalm


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> 10 man tag fpalm


It actually looks pretty neat.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alexander/Okada
Lethal/Naito
ACH/Nakamura

all look :mark: for me

Not a huge fan of the main event 10 man tag - think there are better things you can do with Bullet Club or even a better All Star lineup you can put against them


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As long as they wrestle it like an ROH main event and not a New Japan 10 man tag it should be good. 

Surprised they haven't booked any title matches yet as I really thought they did title switches as Invasion Attack just so they could do a title change on these shows.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I remember ROH did a Champs vs All Stars Match a while ago on PPV (was literally called that) and it was actually very good. I imagine this will top it.

Prob not gonna happen but I'm holding out hope that Night 2 will feature both an IWGP and ROH World Title defense with Jay defending against someone like Tanahashi and maybe a triple threat for the IWGP Title like last year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I remember ROH did a Champs vs All Stars Match a while ago on PPV (was literally called that) and it was actually very good. I imagine this will top it.
> 
> Prob not gonna happen but I'm holding out hope that Night 2 will feature both an IWGP and ROH World Title defense with Jay defending against someone like Tanahashi and maybe a triple threat for the IWGP Title like last year.


Jay Briscoe vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi would be incredible, but I don't know could it happen. ROH probably doesn't want Jay to lose to a New Japan talent, and I am not sure would New Japan let a ROH guy pin their ace. :lol Would be an amazing match & I would love to see it though.

I am all for an IWGP Heavyweight Championship defense. And I really want Nakamura vs. O'Reilly or Fish as well. Those matches could be incredible. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Jay Briscoe vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi would be incredible, but I don't know could it happen. ROH probably doesn't want Jay to lose to a New Japan talent, and I am not sure would New Japan let a ROH guy pin their ace. :lol Would be an amazing match & I would love to see it though.
> 
> I am all for an IWGP Heavyweight Championship defense. And I really want Nakamura vs. O'Reilly or Fish as well. Those matches could be incredible. :mark:


I hope they can overlook booking formalities. If Jay is defending his title, Tanahashi surely isn't going over but I get that he's pretty much the top dog meaning that they're gonna protect him. Regardless, I hope something like Jay vs Tanahashi or maybe Jay vs Nakamura for the title does take place because I think it's a bit of a letdown that the only ROH Title match on all shows may be against a guy in ROH already.

Re: Nakamura I'm fine with him facing good "midcarders" from ROH. I think he'll kill it with someone like ACH, as well as with O'Reilly if they do make that match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Naito gets Elgin.

lol, fuck off


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I hope they can overlook booking formalities. If Jay is defending his title, Tanahashi surely isn't going over but I get that he's pretty much the top dog meaning that they're gonna protect him. Regardless, I hope something like Jay vs Tanahashi or maybe Jay vs Nakamura for the title does take place because I think it's a bit of a letdown that the only ROH Title match on all shows may be against a guy in ROH already.
> 
> Re: Nakamura I'm fine with him facing good "midcarders" from ROH. I think he'll kill it with someone like ACH, as well as with O'Reilly if they do make that match.


I think they might go for something like Jay vs. Cole vs. Styles. That would be a great main event, and with that, they could actually protect the IWGP Heavyweight Champ by having Jay pin Cole or something. 

Nakamura vs. O'Reilly would be something special. :zayn3 Those kicks. Those damn kicks.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Michael Elgin's wish came true, that big cry baby!! vs Tanahashi


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

hgr423 said:


> Michael Elgin's wish came true, that big cry baby!! vs Tanahashi


That match sounds so bad on paper. Hopefully Tanahashi can bring out the best in Elgin.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Naito gets Elgin.
> 
> lol, fuck off


I honestly think that could be a GREAT match, if Elgin decides to wrestle smartly. That will most likely not happen, but it COULD be great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The least appealing Naito match since working vs a drugged up Jeff Hardy in 2011.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> The least appealing Naito match since working vs a drugged up Jeff Hardy in 2011.


Well you're right on that one. :lol I still can't believe they are putting Elgin against Naito and Hiroshi f'n Tanahashi. Well at least Naito/Elgin COULD be something. COULD.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think they might go for something like Jay vs. Cole vs. Styles. That would be a great main event, and with that, they could actually protect the IWGP Heavyweight Champ by having Jay pin Cole or something.
> 
> Nakamura vs. O'Reilly would be something special. :zayn3 Those kicks. Those damn kicks.


I'd like that. Only issue I'd have is that it's another match they could do any time any time for the title (well, I use that loosely but Styles could show up sooner than later on some PPV for that). Would like for Jay to mix it up with one of the top New Japan guys but I'll settle for something good like that.

O'Reilly is one of my favorites in the indy scene. Dude's phenomenal in the ring. Him vs Nakamura isn't something that sounds amazing to me straight away but I'd be surprised if they don't produce a top notch match.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

AJ vs Alberto for the IWGP belt?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> O'Reilly is one of my favorites in the indy scene. Dude's phenomenal in the ring. Him vs Nakamura isn't something that sounds amazing to me straight away but I'd be surprised if they don't produce a top notch match.


He's my favorite alongside Adam Cole & Jay Briscoe. He is phenomenal in the ring as you said, and it's just so much fun to watch him go. Him vs. Nakamura is for sure one of my top ROH vs. New Japan dream matches. It would be amazing!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well you're right on that one. :lol I still can't believe they are putting Elgin against Naito and Hiroshi f'n Tanahashi. Well at least Naito/Elgin COULD be something. COULD.


You're going to have the optimism for the both of us. :mj2

Does anyone find it hilarious that they booked Okada vs Cedric this year to make up for it not happening last year?

It's too bad I'm not really crazy about these cards. I wasn't a fan of the shows last year outside of a match or two, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised. Best match I can think of right now is Strong vs KUSH. Which I'm quite pleased to check out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> He's my favorite alongside Adam Cole & Jay Briscoe. He is phenomenal in the ring as you said, and it's just so much fun to watch him go. Him vs. Nakamura is for sure one of my top ROH vs. New Japan dream matches. It would be amazing!


All I've really got to say is that regardless of whether or not we get some of these match-ups I'm still be looking forward to this way more than I will for anything from WWE for a _long_ while. Usual ROH shows feel extremely flat compared to what I anticipate this to be like looking at what War of the Worlds was last year. 

Top notch crowd/atmosphere + some guaranteed great matches. I definitely think one of these shows will be show of the year for me sort of like how War of the Worlds was for me last year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> All I've really got to say is that regardless of whether or not we get some of these match-ups I'm still be looking forward to this way more than I will for anything from WWE for a _long_ while. Usual ROH shows feel extremely flat compared to what I anticipate this to be like looking at what War of the Worlds was last year.
> 
> Top notch crowd/atmosphere + some guaranteed great matches. I definitely think one of these shows will be show of the year for me sort of like how War of the Worlds was for me last year.


Oh I agree with you. Last year's War of the Worlds was awesome (best ROH show in years), and these shows look great as well. Definitely hyped for these shows. War of the Worlds was one of my favorite shows of 2014, and I could definitely see one of these being one of the best shows of 2015 too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Elgin's probably doing a Strong Style happy dance right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Elgin's probably doing a Strong Style happy dance right now.


That totally reminds me of one of the GOAT twitter accounts:
https://twitter.com/elginnjpw

Even Colt Cabana follows it. :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> That totally reminds me of one of the GOAT twitter accounts:
> https://twitter.com/elginnjpw
> 
> Even Colt Cabana follows it. :lol


Holy shit that's hilarious .


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I the only one here hoping for a Nakamura Vs Strong?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Holy shit that's hilarious .


It truly is. :lol #elG1n 



Fighter Daron said:


> Am I the only one here hoping for a Nakamura Vs Strong?


Well I definitely wouldn't be against it. Roddy is already pretty much guaranteed to have 2 great matches during the weekend vs. KUSHIDA & Tanahashi, so a match vs. Nakamura would be just a +.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Strong vs Tanahashi was signed too? Omg, hyped.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> It truly is. :lol #elG1n
> 
> 
> 
> Well I definitely wouldn't be against it. Roddy is already pretty much guaranteed to have 2 great matches during the weekend vs. KUSHIDA & Tanahashi, so a match vs. Nakamura would be just a +.


elG1n :lmao:lmao:lmao
GENIUS


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> That totally reminds me of one of the GOAT twitter accounts:
> https://twitter.com/elginnjpw
> 
> Even Colt Cabana follows it. :lol


Holy shit, Steen was right :lmao

Elgin's obsessed with NJPW :lmao

And they still haven't asked him to do a tour :lmao

Michael Bennett & Matt Taven are IWGP Tag Champs and Elgin hasn't even sniffed NJPW :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Strong vs Tanahashi was signed too? Omg, hyped.


Yep. That is the match I am most looking forward to. That could be a classic. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Attempting Death by Roderick but Tana doesn't flip and comes down w/a High Fly Flow but still gets caught w/the knees.

Already starting the ott thoughts in my head now. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, everyone sleepin on Global Wars already? Sabin/KUSHIDA, Lethal/Naito (for the TV Title btw and I totally called this match), and Nakamura/ACH all sound great (if the serious ACH shows up). Have zero interest in Okada/Alexander and I'm not sure why ROH thinks people still actually wanna see that match, but it's ok. I'm sure it'll still be solid. Tanahashi/Elgin (called this one too) has top-tier potential if Elgin works it the correct way. He probably won't but he's actually been tolerable this year so I'll stay optimistic about it. Main event looks pretty sweet. Definitely looking forward to it and will certainly be ordering the iPPV. Wonder how much they'll charge for it? $14.99?

Expecting some Title matches to be on Night 2. Probably Kingdom vs. Gallows & Anderson for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag and RPG Vice vs. reDRagon for the IWGP Juniors? Briscoes vs. Young Bucks? Cole vs. Okada? 6-man mayhem with a lot of speedy and/or flippy guys? AJ vs. Elgin again?

EDIT: Gonna update my original post to start the thread with all the cards tonight in case anyone wants a quick guide.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They could literally book Naito vs Sabin and I would be the happiest person ever. But they probably won't. That hurts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> They could literally book Naito vs Sabin and I would be the happiest person ever. But they probably won't. That hurts.


Still have one night left... but yeah don't get your hopes up.  Are you familiar with all the cards now? Cause they DID book Naito vs. O'Reilly. You should be happy about that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait until Elgin sticks it to you geeks and proves he is the best wrestler over these 4 shows. It's been a while since Showdown in the Sun vs Davey but if the man is motivated (which I think he will be) get ready to eat your mockery.

Roddy is the best bet for star of the shows but if Elgin wants his credibility back he earns it at these shows. I ain't sleeping on him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dammit. I'll always have the No Limit vs Guns series to be as close to this.

Yeah, I saw Naito vs O'Reilly when I checked it all out. So he does have something I want to see. That's a relief.

Sabin vs KUSH
Strong vs KUSH
Strong vs Tanahashi
Naito vs O'Reilly

The hooks right now.

Some of the other tags seems fine. Nothing to get excited for, but fine. Nakamura & Okada as a team sounds cool. I kind of want to be into reDRagon vs Liger & Tana, but I did just remember that Tana is banged up these days. Unsure how he'll be going into these shows. Which kind of put a (very minor) damper on how the match vs Strong could be.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

:mark: Can't wait for Roderick vs Tanahashi :mark:

Does anybody know why Okada isn't having a singles match?


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

RAINMAKA does have a singles match scheduled against Cedric Alexander.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I can't wait until Elgin sticks it to you geeks and proves he is the best wrestler over these 4 shows. It's been a while since Showdown in the Sun vs Davey but if the man is motivated (which I think he will be) get ready to eat your mockery.
> 
> Roddy is the best bet for star of the shows but if Elgin wants his credibility back he earns it at these shows. I ain't sleeping on him.


I personally absolutely HATE Elgin/Davey. One of the worst ROH World Title matches ever.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Global Wars Night 2 match announcements going on all day, starting with these two:



















Well then...


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Who is Ferrara and what is he like? 

Lel. Elgin/Gedo is a good decision, will be really short.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ferrara showed really good promise throughout the Top Prospect tournament. He sort of looks like a smaller Austin Aries (small guy, I know) so he's gotten over really well with the ROH crowd. He has a future ahead of him for sure.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am glad that Elgin is getting Gedo. I was legit scared that they might do Elgin/Nakamura.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Natecore said:


> I can't wait until Elgin sticks it to you geeks and proves he is the best wrestler over these 4 shows. It's been a while since Showdown in the Sun vs Davey but if the man is motivated (which I think he will be) get ready to eat your mockery.
> 
> Roddy is the best bet for star of the shows but if Elgin wants his credibility back he earns it at these shows. I ain't sleeping on him.


The problem is that when he tried really hard he's awful. Like he just does a million moves at a really fast pace and flips around for his smaller opponent. I think he's better when he doesn't try to have a 5 star match. 

I remember when he first started getting pushed in ROH. He wrestled TJ Perkins at an ROH show in the opener and it was a ton of fun because he was using his power and throwing TJ all over the place. He was a dominant big man that eventually sold for his opponent but you never forgot he was a big tough guy in the ring with a smaller person. He didn't try to have an amazing match and ended up having a really good match. But when he gets into PWG or a bigger match he's horrible. 

Like there's a really good chance his best on these shows will be against Gedo and that's because the match won't be very long and he will wrestle like a giant against him. It will also be the match where he's probably trying the least to have a 5 star match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

> I noticed Meltzer mention in The Observer today that Strong vs. Tanahashi in Philly on Night 2 might be a tryout of sorts for Strong as a potential ROH representative in the G1 Climax.


^ Got that from ROH World Forum. Roddy participating in G1 would be absolutely amazing. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> ^ Got that from ROH World Forum. Roddy participating in G1 would be absolutely amazing. :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

As if I couldn't have a bigger boner for 2015 Roderick Strong, you tease that little nugget? Oh my... 

ROH said on Facebook that Dalton Castle is gonna be on Night 2 of Global Wars. HOW MANY FUCKING PEOPLE ARE WRESTLING THAT NIGHT!? :lol There's gonna be like 12 matches.

Wouldn't it be cool as shit if Naito beats Lethal for the TV Title and stayed in the U.S. for a little while? I mean, it's not like he's involved in anything in New Japan and he won't be a part of the BOSJ tourney, so why not? ROH has 6 shows scheduled between these New Japan ones and Dominion on July 5th. That way it would open up the possibility of running Briscoe/Lethal at BITW if they wanted to. Fingers still crossed for Briscoe/Styles though, but we'll see. Briscoe/Lethal has been building for a while now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well this just looks hilariously fun:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> ^ Got that from ROH World Forum. Roddy participating in G1 would be absolutely amazing. :banderas


Jesus Christ, that would actually be insane :homer

2015 will be the undisputed year of Roddy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Jesus Christ, that would actually be insane :homer
> 
> 2015 will be the undisputed year of Roddy.


Roddy has definitely been on fire lately. Great matches vs. Thatcher, Trevor Lee, O'Reilly etc. And I have heard so much good things about his match vs Zack Sabre Jr. And then he has matches vs. Tanahashi & KUSHIDA coming up. :banderas

And if he is gonna be at © G1 :sodone


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Roddy has definitely been on fire lately. Great matches vs. Thatcher, Trevor Lee, O'Reilly etc. And I have heard so much good things about his match vs Zack Sabre Jr. And then he has matches vs. Tanahashi & KUSHIDA coming up. :banderas
> 
> And if he is gonna be at © G1 :sodone


Forreal, he's always been good but it seems like he just flipped a switch at the tail end of 2014 and since then everything he's touched has turned to gold. I'm still anxiously awaiting my Don't Sweat the Technique DVD in the mail, going to die waiting for Roddy/Sabre and Ricochet/Everett.

Well if it is true that his match with Tana is functioning as a tryout, then it's pretty safe to say he'll be at G1 because those two would actually have to make an effort to have a bad match together. So at this point it's just a matter of waiting:trips9


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Roddy vs. Suzuki kada
Roddy vs. Shibata :moyes1
Roddy vs. Machine Gun (has this happened?) :ass
Roddy vs. Ibushi bama4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Flux said:


> Roddy vs. Machine Gun (has this happened?) :ass


Yea, happened at SCOH VII.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Haven't distinguished whether the belts or on the line or not, but let's hope this is better than their match at Invasion Attack:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Haven't distinguished whether the belts or on the line or not, *but let's hope this is better than their match at Invasion Attack*:


I'm not holding my breath lol. This will probably be my piss/snack break.:Hutz


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

SYDAL/NAITO INTERACTIONS

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK. Now I _need _to see them in a singles match. I never added two and two together, but now I'vethought of it and it's kinda' going to happen but kinda not, I can't stop thinking about it. Mixed emotions.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would be surprised if that isn't a title match and I wold be really surprised if The Bullet Club didn't win back the titles.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone

YEAR OF RODDY


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone
> 
> YEAR OF RODDY


The stiffness , the knees :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RODDY VS NAKAMURA?

:Will:YES:Will


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Roddy is gonna have an epic showing. The matches vs. KUSHIDA, Tanahashi & Nakamura should ALL be excellent. :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roddy will probably be the star of the weekend. 

Hope he gets a shot at Briscoe for the title soon, I think it should've happened at the Anniversary Show over that 4-Way.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy fucking shit at those last two matches. I responded to them on Facebook when they first started asking what matches you wanna see and I said "Roddy vs. everyone" and they actually gave me that! That's awesome! Tag match looks hella fun too.

Still fingers crossed for Cole vs. Okada.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are all four shows going to be available on iPPV?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Are all four shows going to be available on iPPV?


Unfortunately not. Global Wars Night One looks to be the only one thus far. One of the nights will likely end up on Tv though.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone
> 
> YEAR OF RODDY


A BILLION OF STARZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

:dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Your final announcement of the day:










AJ will only have one singles match the entire week, but I'm pretty ok with that because of RODERICK STRONG.

EDIT: Damn, beat to it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Will the shows be on IPPV?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

TRENT main eventing an ROH show brings a tear to my eye :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Flux said:


> TRENT main eventing an ROH show brings a tear to my eye :mj


Not quite sure if it'll be the main event. They said they'd only do 7 announcements today. That still leaves out the Briscoes, reDRagon, Watanaabe, Lethal, Addiction, Sabin, and more. Not sure about Cole either.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Flux said:


> TRENT main eventing an ROH show brings a tear to my eye :mj2


While I don't think it'll be main eventing, #Greg being in the position he's in still brings a tear to my eye :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really want this to happen again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Works for me and we get to see Okada and AJ in the ring together before their title match this summer and the Bucks are feuding with Trent and and Rocky so it makes a lot of sense. 

Strong is going to absolutely kill it. 

I'm really happy with how great he is doing now and that he's pretty much taken the mantle of King of the Indies.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Let me have my moment guys.

enaldo

Edit: Ancient GREG sig incoming


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

We have to find a way to get those shows to watch...
We have to let ROH know...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lets see what interests me over the 4 shows:

*WOTW Night One:*

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - Looks great on paper. Very excited.

AJ Styles vs ??? - It's AJ in a singles match and I wonder who they'll put him up again. That alone is good enough. And I feel someone who I wouldn't want to see is already booked so the positive options all seem open.

Delirious vs Gedo - I guess I'm just a sucker for Delirious still & the idea of this being "booker vs booker" humors me. I'm not DYING to see it, but I won't deny the fun of what it could be. It's different.

*WOTW Night Two:*

Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - Again, looks great on paper. Very excited. However, how will Tana be in shape for this? The only downside to this.

Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito - NAITO IN A SINGLES MATCH VS SOMEONE I'M COOL W/. Yep. Says it all. I'd prefer competent O'Reilly to show up, naturally. I feel like this is interesting enough to work. Certain it should at least be entertaining.

*Global Wars Night One:*

Chris Sabin vs KUSHIDA - Omg. Sabin. And he's working vs KUSH. We all know the irony of this. I'm just gonna shed a tear that Sabin is going to interact w/someone worth interacting w/. And that he's back on the scene.

*Global Wars Night Two:*

Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle - this sounds AMAZING. Duh. They're great for signing this.

Matt Sydal & ACH vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito - Sydal vs Tana & NAITO :mark: I feel Sydal kind of got jipped too much on this weekend (he really should have gotten Nakamura instead of ACH) but being against these two finally gives me something to actually say "I have to see that."

Roderick Strong vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Yeah, like everyone else, this is about the most hyped up match on paper. Remember how we all wanted to see Nakamura vs Steen last year and it was the coolest match of 2014? We're wanting that to happen the second year in a row. Roderick cleaned up w/these shows. Truthfully, he should have.

AJ Styles & Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice - Thankfully Okada has a match I actually am quite interested in b/c other than this, the rest is whatever. Far and away the most interesting tag to me. It seems like something to be seen on a Road to show for New Japan, but that's not a negative. It still has potential to be wildly fun.


Last night has the most matches @ 4. That's good. Might as well try and end big, even if it isn't the "PPV." PPV card is kind of the weakest to me outside of Sabin working. Go figure. I hope these are good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

There's too much for me to list that I'm looking forward to. There's a legit 3-4 matches on each show that I'd love to see. I think the iPPV looks best as a whole. Just SO much variety there.

Look at all the talent left for the last show in Toronto:



> Also Signed to appear...
> - ROH WORLD CHAMPION: JAY BRISCOE
> - ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS: THE ADDICTION
> - ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPION: JAY LETHAL w/TRUTH MARTINI
> ...


That's crazy! So many possibilities there, but also some omissions in Mark Briscoe and Chris Sabin. Guess no Cole either. Any predictions? Here's what I would run:

Jay Briscoe & reDRagon vs. Jay Lethal & The Addiction (sort of like a Champions vs. Challengers mix or an All Star match again)

War Machine vs. The Decade (if this is a TV Taping then this would be fine)

Six Man Mayhem: Moose vs. Watanaabe vs. Dijak vs. Young vs. Alexander vs. insert 6th person

They don't really sound all that exciting on paper other than the 6-man but that would be 10 matches on the card (which is plenty). Who knows though, maybe they'll get crazy an run Briscoe vs. O'Reilly for the World Title.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Way too many random mutli-man matches that I honestly have zero interest in seeing. Any more of those would be ugh.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

They should just do a dance off involving all the guys without a match.


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

Gonna be a really exciting few days of wrestling.. definitely gonna be getting the one on iPPV.. pity there's no way of seeing the others live. My only big gripe is that the Kingdom are featuring so heavily. I don't think I've ever enjoyed anything they've been involved in. Bennet stunk the joint out with Tanahashi last year as well, don't think I'll ever forgive him for that trainwreck. 
Have a feeling Watanabe is going to go balls to the wall to impress people, watch out for him. ACH vs Nakamura will be electric, can't wait for that. Briscoes vs Okada and Nakamura can't be anything but brilliant. 
Elgin seems to be featuring very prominently, is he likely going to be involved in NJPW soon? G1 perhaps? Things could go either way with him really.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

If Elgin gets a spot in the G1 :mj4


----------



## Memphis Fan (Mar 3, 2014)

Napalm Death said:


> We have to find a way to get those shows to watch...
> We have to let ROH know...


 Night One in Toronto is now an ippv. You can watch the show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Napalm Death said:


> We have to find a way to get those shows to watch...
> We have to let ROH know...


We have to let NJPW know. There's no fucking way I'm ordering another iPPV from ROH after all the fuck ups they had on that front. Even the last iPPV's feed "was a disaster" (Meltzer).

So yeah, I hope NJPW World is the provider here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Would have been amazing if these were somehow considered New Japan shows and I could watch them on New Japan World.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Originally got tickets to day 2 of Global Wars thinking that the last show would be better, well upon realizing that it was by far the worst we got tickets to day 1 heh. Will just be pawning off my day 2 tickets when we go day 1


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LunchCombo said:


> Originally got tickets to day 2 of Global Wars thinking that the last show would be better, well upon realizing that it was by far the worst we got tickets to day 1 heh. Will just be pawning off my day 2 tickets when we go day 1


Go to both dude! Not sure how any wrestling fan can pass up on seeing Strong vs. Nakamura live and I guarantee there's gonna be some matches that are just fun as shit. Liger/Castle, Tanahashi & Naito vs. ACH & Sydal, Bullet Club vs. CHAOS, etc. Plus there's like 15 guys that still don't have matches yet.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok so I procrastinated and missed on GA tix for Friday night the 15th in Toronto. If by some chance you or know or someone who has an extra 1-2 please PM me. I went to every show at Ted Reeve (down beside my house) and hoping to bring a buddy or two with me. You'll get a beer as well as money for the ticket. Hope my good karma from last time comes around


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

BJ Whitmer vs. Moose has been added to Global Wars Night 2. Not gonna sell tickets or anything, but it's another match. 

Don't forget, you can start ordering the iPPV for Global Wars Night One tomorrow I believe. Still unsure of the price but I'm assuming $14.99.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Night 2 of Global Wars is officially sold out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and make the call right now. Tetsuya Naito WILL beat Jay Lethal for the TV Title at Night One of Global Wars. Why? Because it seems evident they're building to Briscoe/Lethal at Best in the World and that way Lethal can be freed up from his belt. Plus, Naito isn't booked for any of the BOSJ shows in Japan and he has no match yet for Dominion on 7/5. It all just makes too much sense!

The Road to Dominion shows start on 6/26 so even if Naito works those, ROH has 4 house shows and BITW weekend (PPV and TV Taping) before that. He could easily get in two successful defenses before losing it that weekend. Maybe I'm just wishfully thinking but the possibility of Naito having a small run with the belt and defending against Fish, Strong, Sabin, ACH, or Sydal just seems way too fucking awesome.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

going to attend the first show in Philly by myself and the second night with my wife... its her second roh show ever

looking forward to fun times


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

WAR OF THE WORLDS AUTOGRAPH SIGNING DETAILS
http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/war-worlds-autograph-signing-details-0

WAR OF THE WORLDS NIGHT #1 
ROH World TV Champion - Jay Lethal
IWGP Jr Heavyweight Tag Team Champions - The Young Bucks
IWGP Heavyweight Champion - “The Phenomenal” AJ Styles
Jushin “Thunder” Liger
Hiroshi Tanahashi
“Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada
“King of Strong Style” Shinsuke Nakamura
Kushida
Tetsuya Naito
Watanabe
“The First Lady of ROH” Maria Kanellis



WAR OF THE WORLDS NIGHT #2 
ROH World Champion - Jay Briscoe
Jushin Thunder Liger
Hiroshi Tanahashi
“Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada
“King of Strong Style” Shinsuke Nakamura
Gedo
Kushida
Tetsuya Naito
“Unbreakable” Michael Elgin
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly)

Pricing is as follows
Singles Wrestlers - $20 (1) Personal item or 8x10 (ROH supplied) signed & (1) Posed Photo
Tag Teams - $30 (1) Personal item or 8x10 (ROH supplied) signed & (1) Posed Photo
Combo Pricing $150 (1) signed item or photo with each wrestler


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Starting to get pretty hyped for these shows, as they are happening this week. :mark: Here are the matches I am most looking forward to:
*RODERICK STRONG vs. HIROSHI TANAHASHI* :mark::mark::mark:
*RODERICK STRONG vs. SHINSUKE NAKAMURA* :mark::mark::mark:
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA :mark::mark:
Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish :mark::mark:
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tetsuya Naito :mark:
The Briscoes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada :mark:
ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura :mark:
AJ Styles vs. ??? :mark:

Roddy is gonna have one hell of a week. Really excited for Briscoe/Fish too, as I feel like Bobby is pretty underrated. I really hope & expect that they will deliver a great World Championship match. Gonna be a great week of wrestling!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Plus, ADAM COLE BAYBAY is back :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My hype levels have exceeded maximum Mojo right now! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Plus, ADAM COLE BAYBAY is back :mark:


I read somewhere that his injury MIGHT push his return back, which is why they haven't announced him as the opponent for Styles officially. Would suck :mj2

edit: think this was something Meltzer said, DeathToAllMarks on twitter posted it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*ACH/Nakamura, Tanahashi/Strong, and Strong/Nakamura, sounds fucking awesome!

I'm looking forward to these shows.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I read somewhere that his injury MIGHT push his return back, which is why they haven't announced him as the opponent for Styles officially. Would suck :mj2
> 
> edit: think this was something Meltzer said, DeathToAllMarks on twitter posted it.


If Cole can't make it, I wonder who will face Styles. :hmm:


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> If Cole can't make it, I wonder who will face Styles. :hmm:


They should bring in Chris Hero.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

USAUSA1 said:


> They should bring in Chris Hero.


That would be awesome. Hero has been having a lot of great matches lately, and I also really liked the match Styles & Hero had last year at Flyin' High. Could be a good replacement for Cole. (Y)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> That would be awesome. Hero has been having a lot of great matches lately, and I also really liked the match Styles & Hero had last year at Flyin' High. Could be a good replacement for Cole. (Y)


Cheeseburger vs Styles, dream match best of 7 series.

Honestly I just kind of see Styles getting absorbed into another match, not that it would necessarily be a bad thing. I have a feeling it'll be Elgin vs Naito vs Styles that night. That is assuming Cole's injury does make it so he can't wrestle that night.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm really hoping Roddy gets a World Title shot after this. Looks like he's gonna tear it up and he's been doing it everywhere he's been recently.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Cheeseburger vs Styles, dream match best of 7 series.
> 
> Honestly I just kind of see Styles getting absorbed into another match, not that it would necessarily be a bad thing. I have a feeling it'll be Elgin vs Naito vs Styles that night. That is assuming Cole's injury does make it so he can't wrestle that night.


Fuck Elgin, let's just make Styles/Naito III happen that night. 



DGenerationMC said:


> I'm really hoping Roddy gets a World Title shot after this. Looks like he's gonna tear it up and he's been doing it everywhere he's been recently.


Briscoe vs. Roddy :mark: Those 2 had a super underrated match in 2011. One of the best ROH matches of the last 5 years.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Fuck Elgin, let's just make Styles/Naito III happen that night.


It's not my first pick either, but looking at the options I can't see them just taking Elgin off the show.



NastyYaffa said:


> Briscoe vs. Roddy :mark: Those 2 had a super underrated match in 2011. One of the best ROH matches of the last 5 years.


NO IT'S GOING TO BE RODDY VS FISH, BECAUSE FISH IS GOING TO WIN AND BECOME THE GREATEST ROH CHAMP OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Hero plz.

He needs to lose lbs.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> It's not my first pick either, but looking at the options I can't see them just taking Elgin off the show.
> 
> 
> 
> NO IT'S GOING TO BE RODDY VS FISH, BECAUSE FISH IS GOING TO WIN AND BECOME THE GREATEST ROH CHAMP OF ALL TIME.


I would mark the fuck out if Bobby would win. :zayn3 Can't see that happening, though. The match will be great anyways. :mark:


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

War of the Worlds Night 2 card looks amazing!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

As much as it would suck if Cole is still not fully healed, I welcome the idea of an ACTUAL mystery opponent. There's still all these guys, where if they wanted them badly enough I'm sure they could get them:

Samoa Joe
Chris Sabin
Matt Sydal
MOOSE


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> As much as it would suck if Cole is still not fully healed, I welcome the idea of an ACTUAL mystery opponent. There's still all these guys, where if they wanted them badly enough I'm sure they could get them:
> 
> *Samoa Joe*
> Chris Sabin
> ...


I'll happily take either of these. Joe named Styles as one of his dream opponents recently as well, so that would actually be a pretty big fucking deal :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

How awesome would it be if they brought in Bully Ray to face AJ? They're in Philly so it's not _totally_ out of the question, right? :lol

Another option that would be totally out of the blue but really f'n awesome at the same time would be PAUL LONDON. I've seen him work in 2015 and he can still go for sure. Completely random guesses, but who knows!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How awesome would it be if they brought in Bully Ray to face AJ? They're in Philly so it's not _totally_ out of the question, right? :lol
> 
> Another option that would be totally out of the blue but really f'n awesome at the same time would be PAUL LONDON. I've seen him work in 2015 and he can still go for sure. Completely random guesses, but who knows!


I would mark hard if Styles vs. London would happen. :mark: I haven't seen much of London's recent stuff, but I thought he looked great during his short ROH run in 2013.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be surprised if Joe is the mystery opponent. Especially as he seems to be done with ROH again, as he hasn't appeared since Supercard of Honor IX, when he lost to Jay Briscoe for the World Title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Just ordered the iPPV for Global Wars Night One on Friday. It's $19.99 but you can get 25% off ($14.99) if you're a ringside member, so I signed up for a membership. (Y)

Hoping they don't have any fuck ups like everyone else has said they've had problems with.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

I earlier suggested booking CM Punk as AJ's challenger. I hope ROH was listening.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please be Punk!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm attending Global Wars Night II with the homies but I want to watch Night I. Any hook ups?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck, Global Wars Night I looks so much better than Night II. I won't get to see Lethal, Briscoes, The Addiction, or reDRagon. I'm so sad.  At least I got to see them at Final Battle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Fuck, Global Wars Night I looks so much better than Night II. I won't get to see Lethal, Briscoes, The Addiction, or reDRagon. I'm so sad.  At least I got to see them at Final Battle.


No, no. You're gonna see all of those guys, they just don't have their matches made atm. It's a TV taping and they only announced the matches for the New Japan names.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

So whats the deal with WOTW, since its not on iPPV are they just putting up the VOD for purchase in a few days or something?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> So whats the deal with WOTW, since its not on iPPV are they just putting up the VOD for purchase in a few days or something?


Yep I think that's the case. Sucks really. I wonder why they are not having it on iPPV.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AJ vs. SYDAL PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Their match from Hell Freezes Over 06 is one of my favourite ROH matches of all time. Not one of the best, but one of my favourites, and both men have grown leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So is neither night iPPV format?

Edit - Nvm, found info.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I believe only Global Wars Night I is iPPV. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Live results and coverage from tonight's show: http://pwinsider.com/article/93679/...he-worlds-coverage-from-philadelphia.html?p=1

Some somewhat surprising results thus far.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Live results and coverage from tonight's show: http://pwinsider.com/article/93679/...he-worlds-coverage-from-philadelphia.html?p=1
> 
> Some somewhat surprising results thus far.


I don't think any of the results are surprising. Night 2 is even more predictable due to politics... it's not the outcomes though, it's the match quality that makes these shows so good.

For example Night 2 predictions:

Matches[32][33]	Stipulations
1	Adam Page vs. Takaaki Watanabe	*meh*
2	Kushida vs. *Michael Elgin* Singles match
3	Kyle O'Reilly vs. *Tetsuya Naito* Singles match
4	Jay Lethal (with Truth Martini) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Mark Briscoe vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura* Four-way match
5	*Hiroshi Tanahashi* vs. Roderick Strong	Singles match
6	The Addiction (Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian) vs. Chaos (Gedo and Kazuchika Okada)	Tag team match - *If for the tag belts, Gedo will take the pin, if not, Okada will get the pin*
7	*Jay Briscoe (c) *vs. Bobby Fish	Singles match for the ROH World Championship
8	*Bullet Club* (A.J. Styles, Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett) (with Maria Kanellis)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't even know Gedo wrestled lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Instagram video of a SICK spot from tonights show. *OBVIOUSLY HUGE SPOILERS* SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT DON'T OPEN IT.

https://instagram.com/p/2mtrWmSJd1/


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

scared to say anything about tonight's show cause somebody will flip out over spoilers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Instagram video of a SICK spot from tonights show. *OBVIOUSLY HUGE SPOILERS* SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT DON'T OPEN IT.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2mtrWmSJd1/





Spoiler: spoiler



JUST BROKE HIS NECK, BAY BAY!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO SPOILERS PLEASE. 

:tommy


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

Anybody going to the Toronto show with an extra couple of tickets kindly let yours truly know.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Spoiler talk



Damn Roddy vs. KUSHIDA sounds so awesome. :banderas Can't wait to watch that.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought this started on the 15th... Was there an iPPV i missed? I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I thought this started on the 15th... Was there an iPPV i missed? I'm kinda pissed.


Global Wars Night 1 is the only night on iPPV (The event on the 15th), all the other shows will be put up on VOD at a later date :shaq


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I thought this started on the 15th... Was there an iPPV i missed? I'm kinda pissed.


12th and 13th are War of the Worlds which will be available on VOD, 15th Global Wars Night 1 will be on iPPV and on the 16th Global Wars Night 2 will be on VOD but I'm hearing it'll also be taped for ROH TV


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: War of the Worlds Night 1 spoiler talk







 Highlights from the Styles/Cole match. Heard that the match was really good.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: War of the Worlds Night 1 spoiler talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty solid show with 3 potentially great matches. Definitely will check KUSHIDA/Strong, the AJ match and the main event out and the rest will depend on if they get decent reviews from people in here.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: War of the Worlds Night 1: News & Notes






> Ring of Honor and New Japan Pro Wrestling were both thrilled with Night One of "War of the Worlds" which took place yesterday at the 2300 Arena in Philadelphia, PA. The show was completely sold out with standing room seats sold as well, something ROH COO Joe Koff was extremely proud of him, especially since the show was on a Tuesday. I have a complete report up from the show, which was easily one of the top-tier events I've attended live this year for atmosphere and for great in-ring wrestling.
> 
> Former ROH champion Adam Cole was cleared to return to the ring on Monday. The mystery opponent announced for AJ Styles was announced only because the day Styles vs. Cole was set to be announced, Cole's doctor refused to clear him to return to the ring, so the mystery deal was announced as a placeholder. In a lot of ways, Cole was testing out his arm to see how it would hold up post-surgery in his bout against Styles, which was excellent by the way. It was the end of a very long roller coaster ride for Cole.
> 
> ...






.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> .





Spoiler:  






> Former EVOLVE champion AR Fox and The Blue Meanie were backstage. Meanie lives in the area and came to visit. No idea on Fox. A lot of area independent talents were also there talking in the show.


I saw this on twitter last night as well, the thought of Fox in ROH is certainly an interesting one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He'd be a good addition to the roster, should they either sign him or come to an arrangement.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure if I should put this on spoiler tags or not, but some people on ROHWorld are saying that Roddy/KUSHIDA was even better than Roddy/Alberto. So hyped. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler:  



over as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598654217927172096


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I just want these fucking shows in my life 



Spoiler:  






> Roddy said to be stealing the WOTW shows with KUSHIDA and Tanahashi.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598671827821551616
https://instagram.com/p/2pUmMvmzDn/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been saying it all year, fellas. RODERICK FUCKING STRONG!

Not really a spoiler but I believe Naito suffered a similar to fate to Strong in his match with Kyle. Judging by the pictures on FB.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've been saying it all year, fellas. RODERICK FUCKING STRONG!
> 
> Not really a spoiler but I believe Naito suffered a similar to fate to Strong in his match with Kyle. Judging by the pictures on FB.


I always enjoyed what I saw, but something about him this year has been off the fucking charts. If those at the show these last 2 nights are to be believed then he's an absolute lock for G1 this year (if the rumor about NJPW scouting is also to be believed, which I think it is).

MORE SPOILERZZZZZZZZZZ



Spoiler:  













Read that the crowd went ape shit for Fish a few times during the match, and was pretty nonvocal about Jay retaining. Kinda salty Fish didn't get the upset :cry


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Spoiler: Thoughts



Naito going 2-for-2 thus far still makes me thing he's BEATING Lethal on Friday.

Also I think the crowd is turning mild for Jay. He's being outpopped by a lot of guys recently. Not that they don't like him, but I think everyone is ready for a change and a new face. Going unpinned for two+ years will kinda do that to you. We'll see if he drops it to someone at BITW.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler: Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



Naito as TV Champ? That could be pretty damn interesting :hmm: 

That's why I was hoping that Fish was going to win here, as it was a genuinely interesting and unique situation. Maybe this is just the fish mark in me, but I think the way this whole thing came about would have been a great way to end his reign as champ. The ONE guy on the whole roster who has his number and was able to pin him, then beat him again for the ROH world title. I love Jay to death but god damn I'm really sad that Fish didn't win here :Cry


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler: Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the crowd is turning mild for Jay. He's being outpopped by a lot of guys recently. Not that they don't like him, but I think everyone is ready for a change and a new face. Going unpinned for two+ years will kinda do that to you. We'll see if he drops it to someone at BITW.





Spoiler: Briscoe



I think it's been going on longer than people think. I can't remember the last time people went absolute apeshit for Jay Briscoe. He never went through a real struggle to be World Champion like the ROH greats before him and I believe that is what hurt him early on.

There was never a big chase, it just happened with very little substance for Jay. When he beat Steen, it was about ROH beating SCUM. When he beat Elgin, it was about getting the title off of "boring" Elgin. Things didn't work out perfectly for Jay unfortunately.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My goodness, the gold in the main event:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

All the IWGP belts are fucking gorgeous, especially the Heavyweight and Intercontinental titles.

:lenny


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Main Event



:lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Spoiler: World Title



My god I hope Moose doesn't end up in the main event at Best in the World... too early for that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I just want these fucking shows in my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilers



RODDY :mark: I can't f'n wait to watch his matches. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Spoiler: More pictures















:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler: More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler talk



That Roddy/Tana picture is seriously awesome. Can't wait to see the match.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I was at the show this year and last year. This year felt like a better overall card. The main event was absolutely ridiculous, Strong/Tanhashi was outstanding. Nakamura absolutely blew the roof off the arena. I've never seen so many streamers in my life. I have his entrance recorded. I should probably post it on the internet. I met Nakamura & Kushida. My friend got his picture taken with them. I didn't bother since I got their autographs last year at the NYC show. 

10/10 from the opening bell to the finish.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

A reminder to everyone that TONIGHT is the live iPPV for Global Wars Night 1. IT's at 7:30 PM Eastern time and $14.99 to ringside members ($19.99 to everyone else).

Buy it here! http://www.rohwrestling.com/ippv

- THE KINGDOM (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven w/Maria Kanellis) vs. MATT SYDAL & JUSHIN THUDER LIGER
- CHRIS SABIN vs. KUSHIDA
- GEDO & MOOSE w/STOKELY HATHAWAY & VEDA SCOTT vs. WATANABE & SILAS YOUNG
- ACH vs. SHINSUKE NAKAMURA
- THE ADDICTION vs. RPG VICE vs. THE DECADE vs. REDRAGON
- CEDRIC ALEXANDER vs. KAZUCHIKA OKADA
- MICHAEL ELGIN vs. HIROSHI TANAHASHI
***ROH WORLD TELEVISION TITLE***
JAY LETHAL w/TRUTH MARTINI vs. TETSUYA NAITO
***THE MAIN EVENT***
ROH ALL STARS (THE BRISCOES, RODERICK STRONG & WAR MACHINE)
vs.
THE BULLET CLUB (MACHINE GUN KARL ANDERSON, DOC GALLOWS, AJ STYLES & THE YOUNG BUCKS)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to ACH vs. Nakamura :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598857799075045376
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: SPOILER TALK













AJ getting a "ringside" seat 8*D

Lucky fucker :lenny


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Way to pay attention to the posts on the last page, Flux. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Only a few hours away from what could be the best show of the year so far! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Only a few hours away from what could be the best show of the year so far! :mark:


Now all I need to figure out is what will drunk me want to eat in a few hours :hmm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone with a link to a live stream for the show tonight pls be a doll and PM it to me. Sexual favors and/or endless rep may be involved.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> Anyone with a link to a live stream for the show tonight pls be a doll and PM it to me. Sexual favors and/or endless rep may be involved.


Me too. I planned on ordering it but my card info is apparently being used by someone across the country so it's been locked from being used. Absolutely wonderful timing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't have any real expectations for this match, hopefully it'll be a good opener.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

iPPV stream looks great!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm just curious, out of the three NJPW guys (Nakamura, Okada, and Tanahashi) who seems to be the most over in front of American audiences? I'm guessing Nakamura.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm just curious, out of the three NJPW guys (Nakamura, Okada, and Tanahashi) who seems to be the most over in front of American audiences? I'm guessing Nakamura.


Nakamura by a mile.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The hell? Never read anything about Fish missing the show.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Nakamura by a mile.


Haha figured that would be the case. That dude has swag for days.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Shelley making an appearance tonight and struggling to pick between Sabin and Kushida would be kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm just curious, out of the three NJPW guys (Nakamura, Okada, and Tanahashi) who seems to be the most over in front of American audiences? I'm guessing Nakamura.


Easily Swagsuke.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Shelley making an appearance tonight and struggling to pick between Sabin and Kushida would be kada


Let's hope Omega didn't clean his clock too bad.










Very bummed out we didn't see Omega on these shows.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sabin/KUSHIDA/O'reilly was fantastic.

Excited to see Liger ans Sydal tagging, but the Kingdom is bottom of the barrel garbage. At least I get to see Maria :lenny



DGenerationMC said:


> Let's hope Omega didn't clean his clock too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, he despises ROH at this point lol. Pretty unfortunate :shaq


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone got a stream sorry for asking?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Sabin/KUSHIDA/O'reilly was fantastic.


They had a 3-way? :shocked: Wasn't it supposed to be just Sabin vs. KUSHIDA?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TJQ said:


> Yea, he despises ROH at this point lol. Pretty unfortunate :shaq


Why is that?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> They had a 3-way? :shocked: Wasn't it supposed to be just Sabin vs. KUSHIDA?


Fish couldn't make it due to "travel woes", so it was made a triple threat.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Why is that?


iirc it stemmed from problems with Cornette (big surprise), and he just has no desire to come back regardless of the circumstances. Same with WWE, He said he went through hell with demott and would probably never consider going to WWE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599368269565435904


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt Sydal is probably dead. Hahaha. I love the Kingdom honestly. Really entertaining dudes. Also thought the 3-way was fun but I'm kinda bitter we didn't get a Sabin/KUSHIDA singles match...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Real talk, I'm already pretty drunk LOL



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. I love the Kingdom honestly. Really entertaining dudes.


:tripsscust


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lights went out cause no one wants to see this match. :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Lights went out cause no one wants to see this match. :lmao


I actually started laughing when the lights came on and Okada had that look of pure bliss on his fac e

AS I'M TYPING THIS THEY WENT OUT AGAIN LMFAO


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Lights again! LOOOOOOOL


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

no 2 guys chanting in the crweod, this is not awesome, raise your standards.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I got my girlfriends card and ordered. That match wasn't that great. One of the worst I've seen from both competitors.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really got into that one down the stretch. Much better than I expected.

Damn really guys? I thought was better than the 3-way and I don't even care for Cedric. :lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Thought it was pretty good match, Okada is just great.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TRENTY BAYBAY :mark: :mark: :mark:

decade is fucking garbage.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Damn really guys? I thought was better than the 3-way and I don't even care for Cedric. :lol


Don't really know how lol, nothing about it took me in. Stuff just kinda happened, which is to be expected from an Alexander match, because he's awful.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Man, Daniels is the most sinister looking guy on the planet.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to say so far I regret paying for this.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I have to say so far I regret paying for this.


I already had my night planned out and didn't want to waste it so i just said fuck it and dropped the 20, but I'm in the same boat. Kind of makes me mad that ROH made the weakest of the 4 cards the only one available on iPPV. Other than the triple threat, every match has been a fatty steak. Kingdom is trash, Decade is trash, Alexander is trash. Oh well, it is what it is I guess :aj3


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

An intermission? Felt like everything flew by for Christ sake. Oh well. These last 4 matches are what I paid for and hopefully they're great. I don't think match placement on this card has been very good though.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh, its 20 bucks. The last 4 matches are going to be quality, and that main event will not dissapoint.

Why is Kenny Omega not on the card.... since hes canadian....


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"off the charts int he first half" Shut up, Kelly.

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuuuuck man. Nakamura/ACH of course comes on now when the Wizards are within 1 of the Hawks with 4 minutes to go...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Fuuuuck man. Nakamura/ACH of course comes on now when the Wizards are within 1 of the Hawks with 4 minutes to go...


I know how you feel, right as Nakamuras entrance started i felt like i was going to shit myself. So I just missed the first few minutes of the match


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Was that match even good? I felt like it was short and they didn't even do much.

EDIT: Fuck man,..


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was that match even good? I felt like it was short and they didn't even do much.


It was what I expected, Nakamura is a joy to watch, the way he moves and his facial expressions... he is just awesome.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wasn't as good as Steen/Nakamura imo, but it was still the best thign to happen tonight.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Roddy Strong vs Nakamura is going to be bonkers tomorrow night, fucking wish i has tickets


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn it man. I thought Naito really had a chnace there...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TANA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DAT HIGH FLY FLOW TO THE OUTSIDE :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I completely hated that no sell from Tanahashi off of the buckle bomb and they botched the sling blade like 3 times... but at least they gave the rest a great effort. 

Really surprised by how underwhelming this show has been. Nothing is getting enough time and there's no story anywhere.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Roddy has won my over so much this year. I can't wait to watch his match with Tanahashi.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE MAN OF THE MOTHERFUCKING YEAR, RODERICK FUCKING STRONG :mark: :mark: :mark:

And ya, this show has sucked as a whole lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shitty little boots to save the day!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dat triple 450 :mark:

HOLY SHIT HANSON


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCKING RODDY AO;LILASDJF;OLIAKSJDF;LKASJDFO;LKAJSDFP9IO8ULKJHNL.KASMJDF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599403694354890752


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good god this match is nuts!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty sweet ending. Briscoe vs. Lethal vs. Styles at BITW? Will any Titles be on the line?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Fun spot fest in the end. 2nd half made up for how terrible the first half was.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pretty sweet ending. Briscoe vs. Lethal vs. Styles at BITW? Will any Titles be on the line?


Still salty it wasn't Fish that won it, but logically it's probably going to be Styles scooping up the belt in that match. I feel like that's been the plan for a while, and as an alternative to fish, I'm alright with that.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Really fun main event, a few spots I was really hoping to see didn't come to fruition but all in all it was alright. The show didn't blow me away but it was worth the $20 I suppose. Strong vs Nakamura tomorrow night is must see action.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Still salty it wasn't Fish that won it, but logically it's probably going to be Styles scooping up the belt in that match. I feel like that's been the plan for a while, and as an alternative to fish, I'm alright with that.


I was beginning to think AJ was never gonna get a ROH Title shot.............


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My emotions were on a roller coaster during Nakamura/ACH and Lethal/Naito due to the Wizards fucking blowing it again to an overrated team so I'll have to rewatch those two tomorrow. Main event was the obvious MOTN but dare I say I enjoyed Okada/Alexander more than anything else on the card...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

Had a great time at the show tonight. Packed arena but no NJPW shirts just Bullet Club? Dumb move. Also asking $500 for a ROH belt before intermission then going to $400 to a pair of buddies wasn't smooth.

$7 beers ( raised by two bucks) , cheap local rink food made it easy.

As for the show, not sure how it looked on TV but live it was solid for the most part. Taven kicking Sydal off that move was great as was the entire 10 man tag match. Triple super kick, triple 450's, and a hurtling viking off the top onto the floor were sweet spots.

Okada match was very enjoyable and Nakamura was gold. Pissed Fish wasn't there to make it a 4 way tag but O Reilly did quite well on his own.

Why the hate on ACH and Alexander, both put in decent efforts. Also surprised with how much I enjoyed Kingdom tonight, Bennett was decent and Maria looked super again.

Since I live so close I'll try to hit it again Saturday night. ROH is skipping Toronto this fall apparently as Buffalo is hosting in September.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

War of the Worlds Night 1 is available on VOD already. They're charging $19.99 for it though...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Really trying to milk the money out of that shitty card LOL.

EDIT: MY B YOU SAID WOTW, i'm slightly hungover and saw global wars LOL.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Anybody think that Bullet Club getting more cheers than ROH in the 10-Man tag could lead to a Jay Briscoe heel turn if he ever defends the title against AJ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Anybody think that Bullet Club getting more cheers than ROH in the 10-Man tag could lead to a Jay Briscoe heel turn if he ever defends the title against AJ?


I would certainly be ok with this, but I think Jay Lethal has something to say about it first.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Last night's show was OK. I am sure War of the Worlds shows were better than that. 

I loved Okada's reaction after the lights made their return. :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck that show , I wanted to see Cole.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler:  





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599758599217287168
WHY, ALEXANDER IS SO BAD


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What the fuck, Moose?


By the way, holy shit 14 matches on Night 2?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Just came back from Global Wars Night 2 TV Taping... HOLY SHIT :mark: BEST WRESTLING SHOW I'VE EVER WATCHED. Just OMG my life is changed. Better than Final Battle in NYC.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

So which matches are worth watching from night 1?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Global Wars Night 2 spoiler talk



Apparently The Kingdom joined CHAOS:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599906064189026304


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Global Wars Night 2 spoiler talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Global Wars Night 2 spoiler talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:aries2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The hell went on at these tapings? :lol



The_Kliq said:


> So which matches are worth watching from night 1?


Of Global Wars? I'd say the two standouts are the main event and Okada/Alexander. The rest of the show isn't bad at all, but nothing else is must see unfortunately.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reading all the Strong love has me like


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Global Wars Night 2 spoiler talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: What I'm assuming happened



I'm assuming you had the Styles/Bucks vs. Okada/Rocky/Trent and after the match Anderson and Gallows came down to the ring and started a beatdown and then Kingdom came out for the save and the show ended with the faces standing tall. 

I don't think there is anything more to look into than that.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

The_Kliq said:


> So which matches are worth watching from night 1?


From War of the Worlds KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong and Adam Cole vs AJ Styles were great matches. From Global Wars, Main Event was good along with ACH vs Nakamura and Cedric vs Okada but War of the Worlds was easily better.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FITZ said:


> Spoiler: What I'm assuming happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there. That's exactly what happened lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CAN THESE WAR OF THE WORLDS SHOWS GO UP PLEASE, I'M GOING TO FUCKING DIE WAITING FOR THESE. 



Cleavage said:


> Reading all the Strong love has me like


Gotta praise the boy Roddy for what he is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shitty Little Boots has given him new life.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

TJQ said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



I think Alexander's all right, but even with Veda trying to cheat and it backfiring when Cedric got the wrench and hit Moose with it why Alexander of all people should be the one to pin Moose. Just to cement Alexander's heel turn?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saw Global Wars Night 1. 

I enjoyed it overall. 

My main issue with it was that none of the pairings for the singles matches struck me as being truly big matches. For example, take Nakamura Vs. ACH. Yeah, both good workers, but there was no way in hell ACH was going over. Try to imagine being given Undertaker Vs. Chris Kanyon as a PPV match during the WWF/WCW Invasion. Gee, I WONDER WHO IS WINNING THAT ONE!!! 

So there was a lot of that going on. Who is going to win, the Kingdom or the thrown together team of Liger & Sydal? Hmmmm. Who is going to win, Okada or Alexander, hmmmm. Also, there was zero chance of Lethal dropping the belt to Naito. Except for maybe the final two matches (Bullet Club Vs. ROH All Stars and Tanahashi Vs. Elgin), the match outcomes were fairly easy to predict. 

That said though, it was a fun show to watch from start to finish. I did get a kick out of seeing Nakamura, Tanhashi, Okada, and those guys in a different setting and it gave ROH a different flavor from their usual shows, so it worked out. 

My favorite match was Okada Vs. Alexander. Really good match up that provided some character development for Alexander and the lights going out didn't throw them off. The main event was a wild pinball bouncing spotfest, so it was fun.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ACH getting loud chants against Nakamura is pretty damn impressive. My boy Stone Cold ACH grabbing dat brass ring. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

MOTN for Global Wars Night 1 for me is Nakamura vs ACH. 10 man tag was fun but this match was just flat out great engaging wrestling. Hats off to both guys.


----------



## Iloverealwrestling (Jan 12, 2015)

I just finally watched global wars 2015 and I got to say the event I thought was really really fun even though the war of the worlds shows were better because I went to night 2 . The crowd in Toronto sucked bad man you really didn't deserve to have roh and njpw in your town. The Philly crowds were fucking awesome I went to night 2 of war of the worlds at the 2300 arena wendesday night and the crowd from beginning to end were excellent the only complaint I have from the Philly crowd is acting like idiots towards jay briscoe other then that we were awesome and got an amazing night of wrestling because of it an experience I'll never forget. Toronto got a ippv you should of been louder Toronto sucks bad! Can only imagine how bad it will be for house of hardcore in July!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Iloverealwrestling said:


> I just finally watched global wars 2015 and I got to say the event I thought was really really fun even though the war of the worlds shows were better because I went to night 2 . The crowd in Toronto sucked bad man you really didn't deserve to have roh and njpw in your town. The Philly crowds were fucking awesome I went to night 2 of war of the worlds at the 2300 arena wendesday night and the crowd from beginning to end were excellent the only complaint I have from the Philly crowd is acting like idiots towards jay briscoe other then that we were awesome and got an amazing night of wrestling because of it an experience I'll never forget. Toronto got a ippv you should of been louder Toronto sucks bad! Can only imagine how bad it will be for house of hardcore in July!


Agreed, the Toronto crowd was kind of a letdown. Would have been cool if they held one of the shows at the Hammerstein again. Now that's a real crowd. 

And I assume by acting like idiots you mean they were booing Jay. Which is expected of ROH fans. He's the champion. So of course they're gonna turn on him. That's how they're wired. Boo the champ regardless of how good he is. Becuz WE WANT CHANGE. Almost surprised it took them this long.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I went to Global Wars Night 2 and the crowd was not weak. We were hype from start to finish. I haven't seen Night 1 yet so maybe it was just that night?

On another note, what's the deal with Bobby Fish? Is he kayfabe hurt or did he have travel issues?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I went to Global Wars Night 2 and the crowd was not weak. We were hype from start to finish. I haven't seen Night 1 yet so maybe it was just that night?
> 
> On another note, what's the deal with Bobby Fish? Is he kayfabe hurt or did he have travel issues?


"Travel woes".


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at Night 1 in Toronto and the place was a little flat. Nakamura and Bullet Club got great pops. ACH got nice chants, but it was a little quiet. A friend at night 2 said it was Nakamura's house.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I heard that night 2 was better than night 1.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm also a little surprised regarding how quiet the Toronto crowd got during the latter part of Night 1. They were lively here and there, then they got really _really_ quiet during the Elgin/Tanahashi match.

On an overall note though, it was a fantastic night regardless.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

White Essence. said:


> I'm also a little surprised regarding how quiet the Toronto crowd got during the latter part of Night 1. They were lively here and there, then they got really _really_ quiet during the Elgin/Tanahashi match.
> 
> On an overall note though, it was a fantastic night regardless.


Having the foreign worker be more over than the hometown boy is a weird situation, the match should have been earlier since the first half was kinda crap. Everyone was a little burned out plus it folowed the MotN in my opinion.


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

Are the WOTW event already available?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Napalm Death said:


> Are the WOTW event already available?


Night 1 is via VOD. Still waiting on Night 2.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

What is considered the best show from last week?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I do follow NJPW, while dont follow Roh, so can someone plz name couple of matches that are worth watching from this shows?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


> I do follow NJPW, while dont follow Roh, so can someone plz name couple of matches that are worth watching from this shows?



WotW Night 1 - Okada & Nakamura vs The Briscoes
GW Night 1 - Nakamura vs ACH, Bullet Club vs RoH All-Stars
GW Night 2 - *Nakamura vs Roderick Strong*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hibachi said:


> WotW Night 1 - Okada & Nakamura vs The Briscoes
> GW Night 1 - Nakamura vs ACH, Bullet Club vs RoH All-Stars
> GW Night 2 - *Nakamura vs Roderick Strong*


These + I've heard good reviews for Roddy/KUSHIDA, Styles/Cole + Roddy/Tanahashi. Haven't seen those matches yet though.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

If Nakamura or Strong were in the match... it's worth watching.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

Iloverealwrestling said:


> I just finally watched global wars 2015 and I got to say the event I thought was really really fun even though the war of the worlds shows were better because I went to night 2 . The crowd in Toronto sucked bad man you really didn't deserve to have roh and njpw in your town. The Philly crowds were fucking awesome I went to night 2 of war of the worlds at the 2300 arena wendesday night and the crowd from beginning to end were excellent the only complaint I have from the Philly crowd is acting like idiots towards jay briscoe other then that we were awesome and got an amazing night of wrestling because of it an experience I'll never forget. Toronto or a ippv you should of been louder Toronto sucks bad! Can only imagine how bad it will be for house of hardcore in July!


Typical Philly attitude. Don't hate. ROH chose a local hockey arena for their NJPW shows and sold out both. I suppose you think that Tokyo shouldn't host shows because they don't go all e c dubya circa late 90's.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Typical Philly attitude. Don't hate. ROH chose a local hockey arena for their NJPW shows and sold out both. I suppose you think that Tokyo shouldn't host shows because they don't go all e c dubya circa late 90's.


There was actually a lot of casual/wwe fans there just to check it out. There was a lot of weak "this is awesome" chants at GW Night 1 that last less than 5 seconds because nobody joined in because what was happening was pretty standard for RoH/NJPW. The crowd was pretty soft in that way but also the card wasn't built properly.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hibachi said:


> There was actually a lot of casual/wwe fans there just to check it out. *There was a lot of weak "this is awesome" chants at GW Night 1 that last less than 5 seconds because nobody joined in because what was happening was pretty standard for RoH/NJPW.* The crowd was pretty soft in that way but also the card wasn't built properly.


God, I'm thinking of this one instance of that during the Okada/Alexander match. There was like 2 people trying to get a "this is awesome chant" and nobody else joined in, so it was just 2 of them going for like 7 or 8 seconds :mj4


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Is Okada/Alexander not getting any praise? It was fantastic, thought it was better than ACH/Naka and I'm a huge Naka mark.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Is Okada/Alexander not getting any praise? It was fantastic, thought it was better than ACH/Naka and I'm a huge Naka mark.


I thought it was the best singles match of the night alongside Lethal/Naito. I thought ACH/Nakamura was good, but little disappointing TBH.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought it was the second best singles match behind Naito/Lethal (not that it says a whole lot because I thought almost the entire card was pretty bad), but I really didn't enjoy Okada/Alexander all that much. It doesn't help that I have a pretty strong hatred for Alexander and his inability to ever do anything entertaining, but to me this was just "another Alexander match" and a complete waste of Okada :toomanykobes


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

For me, the Naka and Okada matches, more or less, were a little wasteful. Cedric, not a fan; dated style that has no flow, emotion, or methodology. "Do a spin" "Now do a kick" ho-hum. 

I expected more from ACH, tbh. He's kind of an eccentric dude, w/the SCSA impersonation, DBZ whatnot, it was strange to see him perplexed by Naka, and I would've rather someone match Shinsuke's energy (esp. since they showed the Steen match again during intermission, who basically worked the same psychology but better). Also, I'm not getting the feeling of "here's a guy in the works to become top of the class." It's all sort of old-hat. A little botchy as well - tough break w/travel shenanigans for ACH.

The highlights for me were Lethal/Naito and the main. Loved the start of the Lethal match - touch of distraction and Jay's all over that shit. Cut-off was good too with the "inadvertent" toss into the open chair. Still, not feeling Lethal's repeated dives and I honestly have no idea why he does it (other than he can, I guess) and Naito's punch trading skills leave something to be desired. Sick German to make up for it, and it was overall very enjoyable. ***1/2

Main was lots of fun, spots everywhere. Roddy shitcanning under the low bridge was :lol Also, not sure about all the TB spots at the end from him. Ends well with the suplex onto people, so there was that. I thought I wanted more Hanson/Gallows clubbery, but then Hanson does a shitty Cartwheel Lariat and :aries2 maybe I don't? YB shenanigans had me :lol They're fun. Finishing stretch was good as well ***1/2 again.

I preferred Lethal/Naito slightly more for MOTN, probably b/c I'm a sucker for straight singles matches, but overall the show was very solid.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meltzer's ratings for Global Wars:


> *Moose & Gedo vs Silas Young & Watanabe *1/2
> Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Sabin ***1/4
> Matt Taven & Michael Bennett vs Jushin Liger & Matt Sydal ***
> Kazuchika Okada vs Cedric Alexander ***½
> ...


Damn, he went pretty high on that main event.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

After watching Global Wars Night I and attending Night II, I have to say that Night II was a much better show. The show was longer, almost 5 hours. The card was better. The matches were better. If you had a choice between iPPV and TV taping, pick the latter.










Moose being MOOSE.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Global Wars Night II BEST MATCHES

1. Main Event Sixman Tag Team Match
Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Young Bucks) vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice)
****1/2

2. Singles Match
MR ROH Roderick Strong vs King of Strong Style Shinsuke Nakamura
****1/2

3. Tag Team Match
ACH & Matt Sydal vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
****1/4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a motherfucking match between Naito/O'reilly. REALLY really enjoyed that one (even though I almost puked in the middle of it :Hutz)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ. I NEED TO SEE THIS MATCH!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. I NEED TO SEE THIS MATCH!



http://gfycat.com/ShorttermFancyBuckeyebutterfly


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> http://gfycat.com/ShorttermFancyBuckeyebutterfly


:done


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:homer


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

So many gif's from this show and I still do not have been able to get WOTW 1 or 2 :'(


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WOTW Night 1 was pretty good. Definitely better than Global Wars Night 1. (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> WOTW Night 1 was pretty good. Definitely better than Global Wars Night 1. (Y)


Did you buy that via VOD or... ?

Edit - sorted.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Adam Cole versus AJ Styles was sick as fuck in every way.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WOTW Night 2 was great. A lot better than Global Wars and I'd say it was also better than WOTW Night 1.

Roddy/Tanahashi was amazing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kelly and Corino on commentary are literally giving me cancer, dreaming of a day where I can mute this commentary :floyd1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Kelly and Corino on commentary are literally giving me cancer, dreaming of a day where I can mute this commentary :floyd1


I thought that they were pretty awesome during Roddy/Tana. Their reaction to that sick near-fall was epic. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJQ said:


> :homer


Thanks for posting those awesome gifs! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Halfway through War of the Worlds Night 1 and hot damn it's been GREAT. Already better than Global Wars. :lol Wanted to stop in and give a shoutout to the Addiction/Young Bucks/Kingdom 3-way. That looked liked a random thrown together affair on a card filled with dream matches but they went out and had a ridiculously fun contest that blew away my expectations. Hoping we get an Addiction vs. Young Bucks ROH Tag Team Title match in the future after they scored the pinfall on Kazarian.

Also, did anyone else really like Lethal vs. Watanabe? That came out of left field and went in a totally different direction than I was expecting.


----------

